# LOTR and 40K sale / looking for paypal, adeptus mechanicus stuff for SM, empire, GK



## dandan1350 (Apr 22, 2010)

So I decided I have an hour spare, so why not put up all my stuff for sale.

I have a load of stuff for sale mainly 40k and LOTR so here it is

HAVES
----------

LOTR
----------

GONDOR:

44 or so rangers - all in different stages of painting some missing random bitz 

3 companies of gondorian archers - all in different stages of painting

3 companies of dol amorth mounted knights - 2 built 1 painted all the rest unbuilt

HIGH ELVES:

1 company of high elf archers - 1 painted

WH 40K
------------

TYRANIDS: (SELLING CHEAP, my friends army he wants grey knights

1 trygon - painted

1 high tyrant (metal) - painted

6 warriors - 5 painted 1 not

20 hormagaunts - built painted

16 termagaunts - built painted

2 zoanathropes - built painted

10 gargoyles - built painted

1 carnifex - built painted

---------------------
SISTERS OF BATTLE
---------------------

10 Sister of battle - partly painted (2 flamer 1 pw bp rest have bolters.)

5 seraphim - 3 bp, 1 pw bp, 1 inferno pistol

retributor squad - 2 heavy bolters 2 multi-meltas, sister superior pw bp.

1 unbuilt immolator

----------------
SPACE MARINE
----------------

1 BLOOD ANGELS codex - brand new

2 landspeeders - both mm both ac 1 primed white 1 primed black

1 rhino - partly painted

1 terminator assault squad - 3 th/ss 2 lc's painted

1 terminator squad - 2 sb/pf 1 ac/pf 1 pw/sb 1 sb/cf

======
WANTS
======

EMPIRE:

knights

SPACE MARINE:

any adpetus mechanicus bits ANY!

CASH:

Paypal 

GK:

for the tyranids


----------

